# Slot Car Trainer: Android Chronometer & LapCounter



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello.
I've developed a lap-counter and chronometer for Android. Now you can use it for training, because only works with one car.
Its name is Slot Car Trainer and you can download it from GooglePlay for free.

Slot Car trainer
This video shows a little demostration and how to configure it:







It is compatible with any analog or digital Slot Brand.
Test it and don´t hesitate to send me any question or suggestion.

Best Regards.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Main Features*

Hello.

Theese are the main features of the application:

Chronometer&Lap-Counter from 1 to 12 laps (PRO: Unlimited).
Track Record.
Track Stats.
Race Stats (PRO).
Lap Detail (PRO).
Save/Share Track Statistics (Free: Coming soon).
Save/Share Full Statistics & lap details (PRO).
No Advertisements (PRO).
Lap-Time to Speech (PRO).

This video shows all PRO features:







Slot Car Trainer PRO is available at Google Play.

Regards


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

great little appy....thank you very much. I got the free version to try out, and see if I could get it to work on my Inspire 4G AND with HO slot cars.

It was easy to set up, and once I moved it further away from the overpass, it was 90% reliable. I think if I spend a bit more time with placement, I can get it 100%. I just laid the phone flat, next to the track was all. Didn't prop it up or anything.

So at least, it predominantly seems to work with HO scale and on an HTC Inspire 4G.

Unsure if you have tested it with HO, but I can say it does seem to work fairly well, and once I get more time I'll play around with it some more.

Fully plan to jump to the pro version after a bit more testing. 

It's great for travelling. There are soon to be 3 home tracks in my town, and only one will likely have full blown timing. Be nice to get some times on the other tracks.

Thanks again so much for the great app! :thumbsup:


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello "ncdslots".

Thank you for your feedback with HO scale. I have tested only with my "home" 1:32 track.

Please, can you confirm me wich scale is it? I saw (wikipedia ) that commonly is 1:64. In a future version I can add this scale for the statistics screen (currently only 1:24, 1:32 and 1:43 are supported).

About reliability, you can try with decreasing sensitivity when the phone is further away.

Let me know if you have any problem or issue.

Thanks again.

Bye.


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll be the guinea pig for sure! :thumbsup:

I'll be doing some more testing within a day or so.

Commonly HO scale in modern slot car terms, is actually cars that are more like S scale(1/64), where like original Tjets are more true to HO 1/87 scale.

I'll report back my findings! Thanks again.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

original t-jets are about 1/76 scale. 
there are only four 1/87 scale slot cars available from TOMY.
ever.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> ...there are only four 1/87 scale slot cars available from TOMY.
> ever.


Which four, Al? 
I don't know much about Tomy. Did they do some big rigs or military?

-- D


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there are two 1/87 sets released only in Japan and each had two cars. I have seen ONE set about three years ago and regret not buying it. 
I don't recall the cars.
they were scaled properly and proportionately and looked pretty darn good.
even the short lived Micro Machines slot sets weren't actually scaled to any one specific scale.
as a guide, buy a prop car or truck made for display on an HO (1/87) train platform. not a slot car. a scale prop for a diorama or street scene. maybe even buy a dump truck or something of that size and see how it is dwarfed by even the smallest vibrator or Atlas or TYCO S or lionel or marx slot cars. 
yes, I know some of the early slot sets even said 1/87 on the box, but that doesn't make it true.
maybe even simpler, if you have an HO train open flat bed train car, place any of the smallest slot cars you have on one and compare how one should look.
a rail car in 1/1 is EXACTLY as wide as a trailer from an 18 wheeler and most 1/1 cars could easily fit INSIDE a trailer from an 18 wheeler.
nuff said. 
LOL 
if I find a TOMY 1/87 set ever again , I'm gonna try to buy it.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

You'll need to turn the sound off!!!!!!!






Nice looking app dabeon


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

Tomy also made some sets under the Micrex brand, they were probably 60% the size of normal AFX cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just for comparison sake, here's a true 1/87 VW bus next to a Dash...










There is a slight size discrepancy between choo choo HO and our HO, not that it matters to me. I've been using die cast with my trains since I was a kid.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> You'll need to turn the sound off!!!!!!!
> 
> FUN TOY-03 MICRO SLOT CAR Owner's Basic set ãƒžã‚¤ã‚¯ãƒ*ã‚¹ãƒ*ãƒƒãƒˆã‚«ãƒ¼ - YouTube


Wow! A properly scaled, graceful Toyota 2000! Almost worth changing scales for!! Thanks, Kiwidave.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello All.

Thank you for your replies. 

I never thought there were so tiny circuits... I'm an "uncultivated" slotter :lol:.

In the next release of the application I'm going to provide 1:64, 1:76 and 1:87 options in the "Menu - Race" screen. I'll add yards/mph support too.

Regards.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello All.

I'm adding the support for HO scale and yards/mph too (for the statistics screen).

In "Menu - Race", there is a label "Track length in meters (1.234 = 1m 23,4cm)"

Please, can you confirm me the correct form of this text when yards are used?

Thank you very mutch.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Version "1.3" available.*

Hello.
I've finished the new "1.3" version. It's available at Google Play.

Slot Car Trainer PRO v1.3
Slot Car Trainer FREE v1.3
It contains most of the received request (rest will be available in future releases):

Improved stats to Excel(tm) {PRO}
Stats after race aborted
Stats: Car and driver {PRO}
Yards and mph
HO scale (and others)
Correction of bugs and texts
LapTime-to-speech Formats {PRO}
Text Zoom.
Android 4 Action Bar
Don't hesitate to ask me for any doubt/problem you may have.
Best Regards.


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Any chance of an iPhone app?


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Tjetstuff said:


> Any chance of an iPhone app?


Hello.

I don't know the "IPhone" language.
Android Apps are "Java" based, but iPhone language is Objective-C.

Regards.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Version 1.4 Released*

Hello.

A new release of "Slot Car Trainer" is available since last weekend.

I've added a new game mode ("drag") for acceleration races at straight line tracks.

Other new features are:
1) Fixed bug in Android 4.0.x (the "?" character appeared after zoom-in/zoom-out).
2) More acute sound after fastest lap.
3) State of "LapTime-to-Speech" is saved.

I expect you enjoy it.

You can download it from Google Play.

Best Regards.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Versión 2.0 Released*

Hello.

The new release of Slot Car Trainer is here!!

I needed more time than I thought, but, two month after, the new "Two Terminals" mode is available. 
1) "Sectors" Mode: Divide your circuit into two parts and check the times you do in each one.
2) "Race" Mode: You can finally compete against another car. At the end of the race each driver will be able to check its statistics.
3) "Drag" Mode with reaction time: How long it takes to react from the green light?

In addition, the new version includes:
1) "Fastest Lap" Sound is more differentiated.
2) Welcome Screen retouched.
3) Solved received errors.

I expect you enjoy it.

Best Regards.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Release 2.0.2 available*

Hello.

Just uploaded to Google Play the new release (v. 2.0.2) of "Slot Car Trainer". In few hours they will made it available.

Slot Car Trainer 2.0.2 Free
Slot Car Trainer 2.0.2 Pro
Includes these improvements:

Fixed all received bugs.
Graphical improvements in the main screen.
Race between two cars ends when the last car finishes.
The first lap timing "poltergeist" has been "hunted".
Rally Mode: Chronometer starts after the first pass (in place of starting after the green light).
In this video you can see the "Race Mode" (2.0.1 version) in action. I'll upload videos for all modes as soon as possible (i didn't record them yet )






I expect you like it.

Best Regards.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Very cool app but I can only get it to do every other lap. I am using a 1/64 scale car. On a short oval. The outside line is 16.5 feet. But I can only get every other lap. It is still really cool though. I jist wanna see what it can do if it counts every lap. Thanks for making this it is cool


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Very cool app but I can only get it to do every other lap. I am using a 1/64 scale car. On a short oval. The outside line is 16.5 feet. But I can only get every other lap. It is still really cool though. I jist wanna see what it can do if it counts every lap. Thanks for making this it is cool


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the Tomy micro set, it's pretty cool.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Very cool app but I can only get it to do every other lap. I am using a 1/64 scale car. On a short oval. The outside line is 16.5 feet. But I can only get every other lap. It is still really cool though. I jist wanna see what it can do if it counts every lap. Thanks for making this it is cool


Hello. 

Thank you for using Slot Car Trainer.

Do you mean that only the first lap is counted and no more laps are counted until a gap of time?

I think that your issue may be related with the "battery saving" parameter (Menu - Race).

For example, if your lap time is 3 seconds, that parameter must be minor than 3 seconds.

Please, let me know if that worked. If not, don't hesitate to contact me again.

Best Regards


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes sir that did the trick thank you very much I will get the PRO version now.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Yes sir that did the trick thank you very much I will get the PRO version now.


Thank you very much!


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Drag Mode Video*

Hello.

In this video you can how the"Drag" mode (with 1 terminal) works.

It is a 6.5m straight I built along the entire hall.

Best Regards


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Slot Car Trainer 2.1 "Aroa"*

Hello.

The new release of "Slot Car Trainer" is available at Google Play.

The *2.1 "Aroa"* versión includes these new features:

Achievements (Beta)
Optimizations for tablets
Graphic improvements
Calibration Wizard
More contact ways
Drag Timer (PRO)
Partial Mute (PRO)
Race: "DBL: 1 of 12" in place of "Lap 1 of 12" (PRO)
Bugs fixes

You can download it from:

Slot Car Trainer 2.1 "Aroa" Free
Slot Car Trainer 2.1 "Aroa" Pro

Hope you like, and if you have any problem, here I am ...


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Very cool! How does it detect the car? With the camera?


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

warnergt said:


> Very cool! How does it detect the car? With the camera?


Hello!
Thank your for the comment. About the working mode...  That's a "professional secret" , je je.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Release 2.1.1 "Aroa/2"*

Hello.

Last night I uploaded a little upgrade with some received request (both failures and improvements).

The free version includes:

Improved Bluetooth (aplication crashed with some devices.
Achievements sharing.
The PRO release includes too:

Improved statistics for "Sectors" and "2 terminals Drag" modes:
Lap details will show sector times for each lap after finishs a "Sector" mode race.
For "Drag" mode, "Reaction time" plus "travel time" will be shown.
Statistics export filename will include driver and car names.
Speech speed chooser.
You can download it from:

Slot Car Trainer 2.1.1 "Aroa/2" Free
Slot Car Trainer 2.1.1 "Aroa/2" Pro
I expect you enjoy it!!


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Slot Car Trainer 2.2 Released*

Hello.

A few months have passed since my last update... I've been working in a new application, but I couldn't finishing it yet.
For that reason (and by the free time reduction associated with a baby  ), Slot Car Trainer updates have been delayed too.

I expect you like the new funcionality provided:

*Voice Control*: Android Speech Recognicer allows you to set with your voice when the car crossed the finish line.
Voice Control allows you to play to the 2 devices modes only with one device.
Choose your preferred language (english or spanish).
PRO release provides these additional features:

Use your preferred sounds for:
Starting lights
Finish line passes
Fastest lap alerts
Race finish melody

Speech only fastest lap times.
Download addresses are:

Slot Car Trainer 2.2 "Aroa/7" Free
Slot Car Trainer 2.2 "Aroa/7" Pro
Happy Summer!!


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello.

The new application finally came out: *Slot Car Diary*. You can read more details in this thread: Slot Car Diary (Android).

Best Regards and Happy New Year.


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Slot Car Trainer 3.0*

Hi!

Last night I uploaded an update with these enhacements:
- Graphical redesignt and new menus.
- Use your tracks, drivers and builds from Slot Car Diary.
- Save your results to Slot Car Diary (PRO can store lap detail too).
- Error fixes and stability improvements.

As always, don't hesitate to discuss any problems or suggestions you can think of.

Download links are:
- Slot Car Trainer 3.0 "Aroa/19" Free
- Slot Car Trainer 3.0 "Aroa/19" Pro

Slot Car Diary can be downloaded from Google Play for free. In this link you can see its thread in this forum.


Best Regards.


----------

